
Computer modelling: Brain in a box - Anon84
http://www.nature.com/news/computer-modelling-brain-in-a-box-1.10066#
======
Anon84
The 1 Billion Euro grant has just been approved today:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5105593>

